# Looking for Male to Female transformation stories



## fatgirl33 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, can anyone recommend any good Male to Female transformation stories? Particularly where the transformation involves a character becoming a SSBBW?

I read one about a year ago that really intrigued and inspired me, but I can't even recall what site it was on! But now I am wondering what else might be out there?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Brenda


----------



## agouderia (Mar 10, 2017)

An internet eon ago there was a thread discussing this question:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67967&highlight=Male

There are a number of stories with this theme in the "Old Library" here on the site:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/new_woman_pro.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/seasons.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/her_revenge.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/my_big_change.html

In the current Library Archives you can find:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76168&highlight=Male

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67076&highlight=Male

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58505&highlight=Male

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11632&highlight=Male


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2017)

I won't claim good, but way back when someone was looking for such stories I tried my hand at the idea.


----------



## VVET (Mar 10, 2017)

I wrote a couple called : The Inflatable Toy 
&: Short Story


----------



## gignv (Jan 22, 2019)

You made encouraging comments about my story 'a new day'
https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/a-new-day-by-gignv-m-to-bbw-wg.109119/


----------

